# Pregnant again and very scared



## Dana_Scully

I found out I was pregnant a week ago at 10dpo. I got a strong bfp and usually I never get one until 12 or 13dpo. At 12 dpo I got a 1-2 weeks on cb digital. At 14dpo I got 2-3. Now I'm 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant and I don't think I can bring myself to test again. My doctor refuses to send me for a blood test. She says there's nothing I can do but relax. 

I have swollen and sore boobs, a little bit of yellow gooey cm (sorry tmi), I'm tired and I get hot flashes. Sometimes when I eat I get a bit nauseous but not often. I'm trying to stay calm but it's hard. I don't want to go through another loss. I'm always afraid to see blood when I wipe. This is so hard. &#128542;


----------



## StillPraying

Hi hon :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. So I just thought I'd offer this, enjoy every minute for as long as it lasts. Today your pregnant. Take it day by day. Be as healthy as you can be and just go one day at a time. I get paranoid everytime my back hurts or I feel like I'm not sick enough. Pregnancy after a loss is so hard. :hugs: hang in there!

Feel free to join the Fall 2017 rainbows. We all know how hard this is, and understand the fear.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Today was a bad day. I barely slept last night and this morning my boobs were not sore anymore. I panicked, thinking it's the beginning of the end. I didn't have nausea since Saturday evening. Thankfully my boobs started to hurt again. It's so hard. No matter how this pregnancy ends, it's my last. It's just too hard on me mentally. &#128555;


----------



## Velathria

I know what you mean. Everytime I go to the bathroom I expect to see blood when I wipe or when I had AF like cramps. They keep coming and going.. especially at night. 

I know I just have to go day by day and hope everything goes well.


----------



## StillPraying

:hugs: It's so very hard being pregnant after losses. you're in the right place here though, there are so many of us who know what you are going through, and we are here for you :flower:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks girls, I feel like no one here really understands. Hubby is optimistic since I haven't bled yet. I'm surprised every time there is no blood when I wipe. I haven't had the courage to find a doctor yet. What's the point, they're useless here. First scan is at 16 weeks and they don't usually do betas.


----------



## StillPraying

Wow 16 weeks is so far out! Could you pay for a private scan?


----------



## Velathria

That is horrible! Having to wait 16 weeks... 

Don't they have anything for risk pregnancies? Where are you from? I'm so sorry you have to wait so long...


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm from Canada. They won't send you in for a private scan unless you're bleeding or they think something is wrong. Doctor said I should have a 80% chance of carrying this baby to term regardless of my previous mcs. I hope he's right.


----------



## StillPraying

I meant a private ultrasound place, I don't know about where you are, but here we have ultrasound practices where you can pay for an ultrasound.


----------



## Dana_Scully

You still need a doctor's paper I think. I found the courage to take my first appointment with my obgyn. I am to see the nurse at 8 weeks and my doctor at 12 weeks. I'm 5 weeks today. It's funny how some days I feel normal except for sore boobs. Do you girls get that too?


----------



## Velathria

I have the same thing. I wake up feeling fine. My nipples get a bit sore but that's it. But thought the day my energy goes away and get exhausted. But every pregnancy is different and most symptoms start at maybe 6 weeks or so. That's when most realize that they might be pregnant. Just try to relax and take it day by day. I know the fear you feel when there are no symptoms. That's how I knew with my Mc that something wasn't right. But try to relax and we Are here feeling the same way. So at least your not alone. 

And I bet everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Morning sickness hit me bad these past few days! Yay! Lolllll


----------



## Velathria

that's great!! Yay for Pregnancy Symptoms.. Well mine are still a no show but i think it might be too soon. :) 

Just a bit tired and bbs are sore. But i had this weird burning in the tendon between the groin and the legs... on the left side.... Had to lay down and put a pillow between my legs to make it stop burning. 

Had those last time when i was like in week 30 and up... this seems very soon. But could be the stretching of the uterus :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm sure your symptoms are gonna show up soon. &#128522; We nearly have the same due date! Mine is the 27th of October!


----------



## Velathria

I do feel a bit more iffy today... everytime I think of food I get sick. So maybe it's starting... have a horrible headache today.. but I also got that flu shot today. Maybe that's why. Went to the doctor and she said everything still sound's normal and great. Happy to hear that :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm glad everything is good! Feeling sick at the thought of food, that's how my ms started.


----------



## Velathria

I do feel a bit more queasy today.... my stomach keeps making these weird gurgling noise but I don't want to eat. I am coming up to week 6... So we'll see ^^


----------



## LuBru

Just wanted to say I know how you feel and am right there with you, although much earlier along. BTW I am also in Canada and I wonder if you have considered working with a midwife? They might be able to give you more personalized care and attention. I see you are in Quebec and they should be free there - see https://www.babycenter.ca/a1038259/midwifery-across-canada


----------



## Velathria

Hello Lubru. :wave: how far along are you? Have any symptoms yet? We are all close to each other ^^ and know how we feel. Maybe we could be bump buddies ^^ I am in a group for October thread but it's too full there and I feel totally overlooked. :( 

So would be great to have a few girls to share the experience with :)


----------



## LuBru

I'm reaaaaally early...just got a faint positive yesterday, and am now at 11DPO so haven't event gotten to 4 weeks yet!! I'm nervous it is a chemical but if it isn't...yes let's be buddies :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

A midwife would be nice. I will look into it, thanks. &#128522;


----------



## LuBru

Hi there, just checking in to say hi and see how you are doing. My pregnancy tests have been darkening (although of course not as fast as I would like - I don't think I'll be happy until the test line steals all the dye from the control line!!). I'm having a similar experience as you - worrying about symptoms going away. My boobs were sore and nipples tingly, but then they stopped - they don't feel as sore now - I'm so worried! Did your symptoms come and go around this time, 13DPO? How are you feeling now? <3


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls so I hit the 6 weeks now ^^ and omg.. the sickness just suddenly hit me. Ugh... why did I wish for this?? :sick: 
Lubru: your fine with your symptoms coming and disappearing is normal. Between the 4 to 5 weeks, I didn't feel pregnant much.. some days a bit more and some days not so much. I was so worried but now I hit 6 weeks and it's all coming on. So enjoy right now where it's gone. XD I should've. 
And it's normal to not have so many symptoms at the beginning.. usually most don't find out that they are pregnant for another two weeks. 

But I know how you feel. I was freaking out too. Lol 

If you need someone to vent or anything then we're here.


----------



## LuBru

Thank you Velathria!!! That's helpful!! Hopefully it all works out. I'm sure I will regret saying this but at the moment I can't wait for full on morning sickness to convince me this is really happening this time! <3 Hope you are doing okay :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi girls. I hope you're doing good. I've been so sick with ms. I felt stretching pains all afternoon. When I wiped there was lots of liquidy orangish cm. It stopped after 3 wipes but my uterus feels sore. Now I'm back to regular cm. Freaking out anyway, hoping it's not the end. &#128546;


----------



## Velathria

hey girls.. so had a long walk yesterday and this morning i woke up and wiped and had brown mucus staining the whole TP. Totally started curling up in bed and crying though it was the end. Called the doc and she said to just wait another day because i wasn't having any cramps and no red blood and then see how it goes and well after went to the toilette again and it's stopped... 
Now i'm thinking it might've just been from overstraining myself yesterday. Doc put me on bed rest for a few days. And gonna see how it goes. MS and usual stretching is still there and boobs are still sore. so hoping all is good. 

I'll keep you girls informed. 

Dana: hope everything is ok with you. :) did anyrthing else happen? Its so scary when even the smallest show off spotting happens. 
I was devestated. Praying for all three of us. Hope everything keeps going well. 

Lubru: i know what you mean with the ms.. Sure it sucks but it's such a relieve when i feel sick. Cause i know it's a good sign. It'll surely come for you too ^^


----------



## Dana_Scully

Velathria the orange cm hasn't come back. I'm sorry about the brown cm. It's so tiring to examine the tp whenever you go to the bathroom. I wish I could sleep until I get a big belly full of moving baby!


----------



## Velathria

well that's good.. hopefully mine won't come back either... it's pretty much gone and now i'm just having a few cramps here and there but like the ones i've been getting since week 3... They don't last long.. maybe a minute and they aren't super painful.. It's more of a dull cramp. 
So think that's the stretch cramps... Hoping everything is fine. I'm gonna go to the doc tomorrow though... She might send me for an emergency U/s.. I just want to know everything is fine. My biggest fear is going to the Ultrasound and them not finding a heartbeat. 

Have you had any ultrasounds yet?


----------



## LuBru

Hi Velathria and Dana - well like both of you I am experienced some spotting - this morning at what is 20DPO for me. Once it was pink, the next time
brown, and nothing else so far. However I'm also cramping and still not experiencing many symptoms. It is a very scary place to be in and I am very nervous. I am sorry we are all having these scares!! It feels like things can go either way. You just never know with spotting. I will be thinking of both of you and checking in on this thread. Good luck and keep us updated. <3


----------



## Dana_Scully

It sucks that we've all had spotting! I'm so scared, my first appointment is tomorrow. &#128551;


----------



## LuBru

Awww, good luck tomorrow!!!! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls, so doctor send me to the hospital yesterday for an ultrasound and baby is fine. His hb is strong and all good but they found out that I have a bicornuate uterus. Which means my uterus split in two and there two places the baby can settle in. So doc told me that with cases like these the risk of a miscarriage is higher and also delivering pre-term. So now they are going to monitor me carefully. 

Also spotting came from the other horn where there is no baby. They were surprised that no one realized this with my son. I was kind of annoyed that Noone did either. .. could've made ttc easier because apparently it makes it harder to ttc. 

But as long as baby is fine. I was so relieved.:happydance:

Here is the pic of my little bean ^^ 

Goodluck with your scan dana^^ 

Lubru how are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







1489436779382.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dana_Scully

Awww congrats Vela! My appointment went well. They said it was too early to listen for the heartbeat with a Doppler. My uterus seems to be the right size. The hospital will call me for my dating ultrasound in the next few weeks! They didn't use to do that, it's a new thing. Usually we would only get an ultrasound at 16-20 weeks.


----------



## Velathria

Thanks dana ^^ yeah 7 weeks or so is too early. I'm surprised with spotting that you didn't get an ultrasound. And especially with a history of miscarriage. Where are you from?


----------



## LuBru

Wow Velathria the bicornuate uterus is no joke!! I'm so glad they got that figured out early this time. At least you know your previous son arrived healthy as you say. And congrats on your first photo!!! Yay for heartbeat!!! 

I had my first doctor appointment yesterday but as I'm only 5 weeks it was anticlimactic! :) They just said to take prenatals and come back for an 8-week dating scan. I am going to get 2 more betas this week just to ensure everything is progressing okay. So far so good except I don't have any symptoms other than cramps and the spotting scared me, but it stopped (knock on wood). In Canada we can pick between a doctor or a midwife and on Tuesday I have an appointment with a midwife. Hopefully that goes well and if so I will meet with them moving forward. <3


----------



## Velathria

Lubru that's great. ^^ the three weeks hopefully go by well for you. ^^ don't worry about symptoms. those were pretty much my symptoms at the beginning...
The nausea started i think halfway through the 6th week and now in the 7th week they really hit me. Still have a lot of cramps and spotting but they said that can happen especially with my second uterus... 
So hoping that everything stays well and that we get to see our little bean next tuesday moving away and growing. 

Still a bit nervous with the spotting but i am holding on to hope as long as bbs still hurt and grow and i still feel nauseous.. ^^ 

Keep us updated how you are feeling :)


----------



## LuBru

Velathria said:


> So hoping that everything stays well and that we get to see our little bean next tuesday moving away and growing. Still a bit nervous with the spotting but i am holding on to hope as long as bbs still hurt and grow and i still feel nauseous.

Thanks, keep us updated with how you are doing too :hugs: Spotting is terrifying!!! But at least now you know the reason and all seems good...hope Tuesday comes fast for you and you have some distractions between now and then!! <3


----------



## Velathria

well i had my sister here for a visit and she just left today... It was fun having her here and i loved it but at the same time i'm glad to relax now especially i have so bad morning sickness ( more like all day sickness) only thing i can drink is lucozade... I get sick from water.. it totally sucks... but it's all a good sign ^^ 

My husband has off for a while so atleast i am getting pampered ^^ went and looked at a few buggys today :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm from Canada. I got the phonecall for my dating ultrasound. It's next monday! &#128512;


----------



## Velathria

Yay :happydance:.

You'll have yours a day before mine ;) 

Let's see if we were right with our dates :haha: 

Doesn't it seem still so far away. :( mine is on Tuesday and I wish it were today. 

I'm still spotting brown every morning when I get up and the rest of the day nothing... it's making me worry again... this 1 trimester is gonna be stressful... 

Hope it goes by fast including this morning sickness... ugh... are you still feeling sick dana?


----------



## LuBru

Yay it's exciting to have scan booked!! I also have a scan booked now but not until April 6 for an 8-week dating scan...feels so far away!! I am hoping so much that I make it that far. I had a tiny bit of spotting last night which freaked me out. I hate spotting :( I feel you Velathria!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I have to take 3 nausea pills (diclectin) a day to function. It doesn't take away the nausea completely but I've stopped throwing up. Sorry about the spotting, it's the worst. &#128533;


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls so spotting changed to red blood and it came in a big gush out of me. But then that was it. No clots and no more blood until this morning again. But the same thing. Called he hospital and talked to the doctor but she said that is normal with the birconuate uterus so now I'm sitting here waiting for our scan and still super scared. I just saw my baby with a super strong hb and they said it's nice and snug in there and that the spotting is coming from the other uterus. So the doctor thinks now that the bleeding is coming from the other uterus. So I'm limbo land. 

Nausea is still here and boobs still hurt and every other symptom is here so all that is good. But I'm still scared and reading online about bicornuate uterus and bleeding is helping a little. There is barely anything online about it though. But it seems like bleeding at the beginning happens alot to them although then there are a few that wrote that they lost their baby shortly after and I am scared that I am one of those few ones :( 

Tuesday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm sorry, it's terrifying to bleed during a pregnancy. With my son I had a big hematoma and bled like crazy from 13 weeks to 16 weeks. Even though I was told it was no dangerous and he would be fine, I was still terrified. I'd stand up and blood would come out in a big gush. Try not to worry and rest as much as you can. Hugs!


----------



## LuBru

Oh no Velathria! I can only imagine how you feel right now. As Dana said for sure bleeding can happen in healthy pregnancies as you know but that doesn't lessen the anxiety. I'm so sorry!!! Tuesday is not far away...try to distract yourself as much as possible and trust your body knows what to do. Sending you strength!! <3


----------



## Velathria

Thanks girls. .. I'm so scared because I don't feel so pregnant as I have lately... like yesterday I still had MS but today I feel better. I'm just really hungry. And I passed twice this really big clot.. so I'm worried... I keep looking at my belly and wondering if it's getting smaller... I think I'm driving myself insane... I feel like I have my period. 

And I'm such a bad mood. I have no patience for my son... I think that's also the worry and stress.. I feel like crying because I don't feel pregnant anymore and then there's moments when I have hope. I just feel like I'm all over the place.. and my DH isn't worried at all. He thinks everything is fine and I don't want to worry him either... ugh... I hate this... I just want this first trimester to finally be over.. :(


----------



## Dana_Scully

I have no patience for anyone at the moment lol. My dating ultrasound is tomorrow and I'm so scared. &#128551;


----------



## Velathria

Yeah pretty much.. I am just getting myself all ready for tomorrow to find out that there isn't anything there anymore. . It be easier then if it does happen.... I've been so sad the last few days... hope your scan goes well today ^^ fx everything is all good :hugs:


----------



## LuBru

Good luck to both of you at your scans today and tomorrow...will be thinking of you <3


----------



## Velathria

Thanks lubru ^^ 

Dana did you have your scan already? Hope everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi girls. My ultrasound went well. Baby is measuring a bit bigger than they thought. They thought I was 8 weeks 2 days but I'm measuring 8 weeks 5 days. We didn't see much but little Blobbie has a heartbeat and was wiggling a bit. Next appointment is at 12 weeks and next ultrasound is at 20 weeks. So far away lol I'm eager for your update tomorrow Vela! &#128522;


----------



## LuBru

Great news Dana!!! Awesome that baby is coming along well! Big congrats!!! :):)

How are you doing Vela? I notice sometimes you post in the middle of the night (at least if you are in North America) hope you can get a good sleep in preparation for the scan tomorrow. <3


----------



## Velathria

Dana-I'm so glad everything went well ^^ that's a relieve. ^^ hope everything keeps going well :hugs: I got my scan coming up in a few hours. Super nervous. Hope to see my little bean wiggling around. 

Lubru- I am from Ireland so whenever I write it's probably when you are all asleep ^^ 
I am feeling horrible which is a good sign, hopefully. Feel like MS is getting worse. Woke up and almost puked. And now I'm sitting here and I just want to curl up and die... ugh. .. but it's all good. It means that there is still the hormone there and it's still getting stronger. 

Bleeding has stopped and am now only spotting brown blood. So hopefully that is good. 

I'm just scared that we'll go there today and there will be nothing there anymore :( 

I just want to go now and get it over with. This waiting is driving me insane.


----------



## LuBru

Oh haha, if you are in Ireland that explains the timestamps! I was imagining that you were posting in the middle of the night stressed out (as I sometimes do :dohh:)

Good luck...we're cheering for you!

I had my first midwife appointment today...I'm at 6 weeks today...she basically advised against getting an early scan which surprised me! She said ultrasounds might not be good for babies (!!) and there's no need to get one if everything is progressing normally...so now she has my husband convinced that we should cancel our 8-week dating ultrasound which was made by our doctor before we switched over to the midwife, haha. I'm not sure what to do yet but I think just for my peace of mind I may need it!!!!


----------



## Velathria

So had my scan!! And everything is fine :happydance: I am sooo relieved. :D 

It's measuring at 8+4 and so it's two days ahead. :) She did say though that i have a big blood clot in my left uterus horn which is ok because the baby is in the right one.. So it won't hurt the baby. I will probably pass that clot but then it should stop. :) But i am just so over the moon that everything is fine ^^


----------



## Dana_Scully

Awesome news Vela!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## LuBru

Woohoo!! Yay:thumbup:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Well girls I'm at the hospital right now waiting to see a doctor. After my shower I felt some stretching going on in my uterus. Half an hour later I felt wet and when I wiped there was lots of bright red blood. I put on a pad and some went in it. Wiped more red blood. Then it turned pink, then brown. It stopped. Another 30 minutes later I sneezed and started bleeding bright red again. I'm so pissed off, everything was fine on monday, baby had a hb on the ultrasound. The lady pressed so hard, could that have caused the bleeding? I've also been cleaning a lot these past 2 days, maybe I overdid it? &#128551;

Update: I saw the ER doctor. My cervix is closed and baby still has a heartbeat. I will get another ultrasound probably Friday to try and find the cause of the bleeding.


----------



## Velathria

oh dana... i'm so sorry your going through that too.. its so hard. i know how you feel. Maybe there is a clot or something? or something a blood vessel was irritated when you were cleaning? It could be anything. I'm glad that your baby is doing good. 

I have another ultrasound coming up too.Just to make sure my bleeding has stopped. Hopefully they will find the cause of the bleeding ^^ Jesus we're starting out good aren't we.. Its so hard. I wanna get excited about the baby but at the same time i'm not because i'm so scared that at one point it'll all be over... 

I cautiously bought some maternity pants two days ago. I keep thinking if i buy things for the baby that it'll jinx it. Do you feel the same? 

Lubru how are you doing? Hope everything is going well :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I haven't bought anything yet or told my family because I figure that will end my pregnancy for sure. No bleeding this morning. My plan is to sit down all day. My guesses: the u/s technician pressed too hard and made me bleed or I overworked in the past two days and made my placenta detach. Tomorrow is so far away!


----------



## Velathria

Well i have told my family but only because my sister came to visit and well it's kinda hard to keep a secret especially with my son blabbing it out XD 

but buying anything, no definitely not. I did that with my last Miscarriage and then it happened shortly after.. But my MIL is already buying like crazy and it's hard. She is expecting me to be super excited and I just can't get that excited about it yet... 

And i feel so horrible acting like this isn't something i've been waiting for.... I hate not being able to be excited... I didn't have this with my Son... I never even thought that something like that could happen to me... 

I think i'll wait until we are way into the second trimester until I tell other people. Or until i can't hide it anymore. 

I'm so happy that bleeding stopped for you :) you know that could've been it. I always worry how much they push around on it. Let's hope nothing horrifying happens for us anymore and that it stays uneventful the rest of the pregnancy :hugs:

Do you have a fetal doppler? And have you thought of trying it yet? I read that sometimes you can hear it already at 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Seriously we haven't been lucky with the bleeding! I do have a Doppler but I have to remember where I stored it lol Mine said it works as of 12+ weeks. I wish I could be happy with this pregnancy but I just can't. On monday, when they told me everything was fine, all I could think about was how many girls on this forum still mced after seeing the heartbeat. When I bled I wasn't even surprised and I remained calm through it all. It's like I'm just waiting for it to end, and that no happy outcome is possible. I guess having 3 mcs screws with your mind lol.


----------



## LuBru

Dana I am so sorry to hear about the bleeding! Geeze...we are really being tested, you two especially. I really hope the ultrasound goes okay tomorrow for you. I definitely hear lots of people say that some spotting/bleeding is normal although of course it always is scary. There are just so many things which could cause it. I am thinking of you guys as always!

I'm glad to read all your fears on getting excited/buying stuff/etc. I feel the same way and it's good to know others have the same feeling (although I wish no one had to feel that way!) The first time I got pregnant I was so excited - I thought everything was going to be perfect! We were really scared we would have serious trouble conceiving due to my endometriosis. Sadly I didn't know how common miscarriages are. Since then I have definitely lost some "innocence" and happiness around pregnancy.

I told my parents because the other times I didn't tell them and they didn't really seem to get why I was so sad. Our midwife advised us to go ahead and share when we are comfortable so people can support us along the journey. That being said...I'm kind of regretting telling them because every time my mom gets all excited and talks about it I want her to stop. I get annoyed. I'm trying not to connect with this baby and get too hopeful until I see the heartbeat...and even then of course there is no guarantee!!

Today at my university there was a clothing swap and I did buy two used dressed which would hide a bump for a while/could be comfortable while pregnant. (I've never been past the first trimester so I'm not really sure haha...but I guess I was excited). But yeah, last time I bought 2 pairs of maternity pants and then the first miscarriage happened so that felt really sad. Reminds me of this 6 word short story: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_sale:_baby_shoes,_never_worn.

Love to you guys <3 nothing new to report here, just hoping I make it to the 8 week scan on April 6 (2 weeks away!)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I get irritated too when my parents get all happy about my pregnancy. Like stop being so happy, don't you know it's not gonna end well? I hate myself for it. It's just so hard to be positive. I wish the story has more than 6 words lol it kinda helps reading about others going through the same things we are.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Had another blood test done. Baby still has a heartbeat and they can't tell why I bled. When I wipe my cm is still a bit pinkish sometimes. The stupid doctor told me that the good news is that the baby is doing well. Bad news my hcg didn't rise much since Wednesday night. It hasn't even been 48 hours... I asked him if my levels were good for 9 weeks pregnant he said he didn't know because he didn't have the chart. He said to come back in Tuesday for another blood test. &#128531; I googled it and found this: 

Typically, the hCG levels will double every 72 hours. The level will reach its peak in the first 8-11 weeks of pregnancy and then will decline and level off for the remainder of the pregnancy. 

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/

I called my obgyn's office and someone will see me tonight to answer my questions. I don't know whether to hope it call it quits. My belly is a little bit sore. &#128559;


----------



## LuBru

I thought hCG is not a reliable marker around your time (9 weeks) because it does plateau??? I freaked out over my hCG doubling times around 20,000 because it was taking ~78 hours so I did a lot of research and basically hCG at higher levels is really inconsistent and not a reliable way to check on the pregnancy's viability. Personally I wouldn't worry too much about the hCG and focus on what they can tell from scans instead.


----------



## Dana_Scully

The obgyn I saw yesterday said it hadn't even been 48 hours between the 2 tests and not to worry. Cervix is closed and so far no more bleeding. How are you girls doing?


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls ^^ I know how you feel about the whole family getting excited. I just wish they'd go away or not do it around me. But then I feel bad... I don't want to take such happiness away from everyone. Me and dh actually tried out the fetal doppler and got a mix between my hb and the baby's. We're gonna try again in a few days and see if we can hear more. I am actually pretty calm about the pregnancy. The last scan was great besides the clot but at least I'm getting a follow up scan. I'm still spotting brown but doc said that there is so much old blood in there that it might be a while until it's gone. 
I think I'll slightly calm down after every scan. It's just nice to keep hearing that everything is fine.

Oh and dana my doctor said they don't check hcg levels this time anymore because they don't really rise that much anymore so that's apparently not a reliable source. They should do a scan to.check. 

Hopefully you get to have another scan to know everything is OK. ^^ 

Lubru your scan is only one more week away ^^ yay!! 

:happydance:

Hope to hear good news from you :) let's try to.think positive. :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Vela I hope you stop spotting soon! I think I'm slowly starting to accept the fact that I may very well end up with a baby at the end of this pregnancy lol Saw another doctor today after my blood test. He said my levels were 108000, 112000 and today 109000 and that was pretty much the max. He didn't expect them to double. He gave me a quick u/s and baby was fine. Hopefully everything will go smoothly from now on! I just can't wait to see the end of ms. Even with 4 nausea pills a day, I still throw up and feel queasy most of the time. Do you girls have it bad too?


----------



## Velathria

dana i know what you mean with finally starting to think that this pregnancy might work out hahaha... :)
i'm so glad everything is looking great for you :) you definitely deserve it after so many MC's. About the MS.. well i am not throwing up but I get really nauseous towards night time. So now i usually eat a big breakfast and eat dinner at lunch and then at night something small. That seems to working. :) but MS is starting to go away a little bit. It's not as horrible as before, But the soreness of my Uterus stretching is so uncomfortable. Really ruins nights for me and the Peeing... Omg i feel like i should just sleep on the toilette XD 

Nipples are still sore too. 

I always wake up in the morning with such a soreness in my lower abdomen. Also cramps but they are the constipation cramps I think. Cause i am super constipated... 

I just can't wait till this first trimester is over.. hahaha..

Got another ultrasound on tuesday so can't wait to see how the baby is doing ^^

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with the MS. But just think that it's good you have it. Apparently the stronger you have it the more nestled up the baby is in there. ^^ so just try to reassure yourself with that hahaha... thats what I do when i feel sick. Or whine to my DH and cry about it. :D 

here is a big :hugs: and hoping that it's over soon for you ^^


----------



## LuBru

Sorry to hear about the MS Dana! Just in the past week it's really started for me, my absolute first time experiencing it. I didn't realize how bad and disruptive it could be! Haven't thrown up yet but really nauseated and don't feel like getting out of bed. I am trying B6 vitamins, peppermint candies, lots of crackers with cheese, fizzy water, cold stuff like popsicles. I start a new job on Monday (bad timing huh!!!) so I am really hoping it is manageable. Trying to rest as much as possible this weekend. Also really waiting for the first scan on Thursday and hoping they find a heartbeat. Trying not to get my hopes up until then. <3


----------



## Dana_Scully

Yesterday I thought I was gonna die! I had a terrible case of (tmi) diarrhea. I had gut wrenching cramps for 20 minutes before anything happened. I was scared I was gonna mc! It must be the fast food I ate... &#128533; Still feeling gross today lol Good luck on your us on thursday Lubru! I'm gonna try some new pills for ms today. Hopefully they work better!


----------



## Velathria

Hey lubru ^^ MS is at least good news. Means that your hcg is going up nicely. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes ^^.. oh yeah I know how you feel with the MS.. I couldn't even cook for the first few weeks. And oh god I couldn't do anything. My amazing dh had to do everything. Sucks that you start a new job with all this lol hope you feel a bit better. At least for the day of the job ^^. 

Dana- oh I can't eat fast food at all.. it makes me feel horrible. That was probably what made you go through that. Although I ate Spagetti the other day and omg I think the garlic made me die the next day. Although I have constipation really bad and I have cramps from that all the time :nope: I hate the feeling of sitting on the toilette and getting no relieve. Ugh...

Hope that doesn't happen anymore dana. 

Who here can't wait for the 1st trimester to be over?! Hahaha


ME!!!


----------



## Velathria

Also think I have round ligament pain already.. it's so horrible. Can't sleep at night at all.. maybe that happens earlier when you are pregnant for the 2 time.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls! I think my ms is going away! I don't know if I should worry but I'm so happy lol I just couldn't take it anymore. My next checkup is on the 11th. I'm starting to get up at night to pee, I feel things are getting squished in there lol Hang in there girls, we can do it! &#128077;


----------



## Dana_Scully

Argh I caved in and bought a white one piece pyjama for baby lol I hope I didn't jinx myself!


----------



## LuBru

Hi ladies!! Hope you are both doing well! Just wanted to update you that I had my first ultrasound yesterday - I thought I was 8 weeks 2 days but baby measured 8 weeks 6 days which is good I guess!! The heartbeat was at 175 per minute, so I think far so good!!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Awesome Lubru! I just cried like a baby over a Huggies commercial. Are you girls starting to show yet? Not me, it's driving me nuts lol.


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls ^^ my ms is starting to go away too. But now come the headaches... ugh. ... had amazing weather yesterday and actually had some energy to do something. 
I wake up at night like every hour to go pee xD 
And I am totally showing already. Had to buy maternity pants. Couldn't fit in anything else. We saw our little one last week on the ultrasound and the baby moved. And what a wild one xD it was all over the place :rofl: but it was so cute I wanted to cry. 
Still getting monitored every week because they just found another clot above the baby. But doc said that if it would've been just a wee bit smaller she would've just ignored it. But she still wants me to come in again this week to check up. 

Dana I'm happy you are starting to feel better now. :) and good for you that you bought something. :) I bet everything is going to stay fine. We are almost out of the risky 1st trimester. ^^ 

Lubru- im sorry that your sickness is starting now. And yay for the baby measuring so well. Seems to be growing very nicely ^^ and good heartbeat. They say when the hb is over 140 that it might be a girl. :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

Aww I wish I could see my baby move. I have an appointment tomorrow but all I get is the doppler lol I tried to buy some maternity clothes today. I asked my hubby if I looked like a sack of potatoes to which he replied "Well you're not really that pregnant yet..." It made me so mad. I've been so sick these past 6 weeks, i feel very pregnant indeed lol So nvm for the clothes, totally going with my mom next time! &#128514;

Edit: I was surprised that my doctor had a mini u/s machine! I got to see baby, he moved once for us. I managed to gain one pound since last month which is good. &#128514; I also bought some maternity clothes with my mom. Still too paranoid to take off the tags and wear them yet ...&#128517;


----------



## Velathria

hey girls so had a very scary hospital stay for the last two days. woke up and was bleeding heavily again plus had started passing a lot of clots. Went into the hospital and thankfully baby was doing great but my cervix was open and i was still bleeding a lot. So i had to stay for two days to make sure everything stops and my cervix closes again. 

It's called a threatened miscarriage.. Such a horrible word. Thankfully the bleeding stopped and cervix seems to be closing again. 
but now i'm on strict pelvic and normal bedrest.
Just when me and dh were talking about putting away the stroller we had picked.. 

This never ending fear is just horrible. And all this bleeding. Almost for the whole pregnancy up till now i've been either bleeding or spotting... Hopefully it'll be different when i get into the 2nd trim. 

I was so scared especially when i heard the doctor say that my cervix was open and they needed to put an IV on and immediately got me a room and had a doctor do a repeat check. Then some stupid nurse comes in and says to me.. So this will be your 2nd Miscarriage then.. And i was like "What?!" 

she got it wrong but she gave me a fright. Hope everything stays well with baby until the end. 

Back to being super scared and nervous and worrisome... :(


----------



## Dana_Scully

Oh no, I'm so sorry Vela! Make sure you don't budge from your bed and rest. Bleeding is horrible. Take care of yourself and baby and I will pray for you. &#10084;


----------



## Velathria

bedrest sucks.. lol i am so bored.. but at least the bleeding has gone brown and is barely there. just when i wipe. 

Just a bit longer and then i am finally in the 2nd trimester.. going to see the doc on friday again for another scan and check up. Hope he gives me the all clear and that everything is ok. 

Bleeding is always scary especially when they say that your cervix is slightly open... I was sure it was over then. thank god everything seems to be going well. 

How you two feeling? I am still a bit sick here and there. but mostly still really tired and exhausted all day.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Glad that the blood turned brown! I'm sure bedrest is boring. I'm bored too, staying home, always sleepy thanks to the nausea pills. MS is going down, but I still have to take the pills. I ordered myself a coloring book to pass the time, I'm fed up of watching tv and sleeping my days away.

I managed to hear the heartbeat on my Doppler a few times. Sometimes I can only hear the baby move and can't find it. Today is a bad day, even though I found the hb, I have a feeling I'm going to lose this baby. I'm not even showing yet. &#128542; I hope I'm just having a case of baby blues.


----------



## Velathria

don't worry about showing. I was at my first antenatal appt on friday :) baby and everything looks fine. Blood clot is going away :) 
Anyway while i was waiting there was a woman next to me and i was sure she was about 12 weeks like me. And when i asked her, she said she is 37 weeks. So don't worry. Maybe your lucky and you just wont show as much :) 

Me on the other hand look like i am already 6 months pregnant XD XD everyone keeps telling me how big i'm going to be.. So nice to hear... -.- 

Still on pelvic bed rest... so won't be doing anything again for 2 weeks. There is so much too do in the house and i'm actually getting my energy back a bit. And i'm not as nauseous anymore. wish i could do all this. Me and DH haven't had sex in like a month ... and omg my sexdrive is off the charts... I can't even have an orgasm or nipple stimulation. :sad2:

Hope now that we are in the third trimester that everything will get better. ^^ 

Hoping that in two weeks at my next scan, the clot is finally gone. 
And I know what you mean with having bad days.. i have them some days too. I keep thinking that if i buy something it's going to end.. 

So scared still... Especially all this bleeding isn't making me feel very secure in all this. Just want to feel my little bean move and know they are doing good in there. :) 

Lubru- How are you? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm getting into that stage of needing to pee all the time! I'm getting tons of cramps, I guess baby is getting bigger. Morning sickness is still around, I tried to stop my nausea pills and that was a disaster lol I still haven't taken off the tags on my maternity clothes. I feel it would be tempting fate too much, besides I don't need them yet grrr lol I hope everything is good for you girls!


----------



## Velathria

Haha haha I have to pee like a thousand times at nighy. Feel like I should just sleep on the toilet. :rofl: 

My mother in law came over yesterday with a pack of super cute onesies... I actually got kind of excited :) I am just hoping everything goes well this time around. I wanna get excited and go out and buy stuff and not feel dread the whole time.:cry: just hope all this worrying will go away soon.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Cheer up Vela, in about a month we get to know the gender! &#128512; Then I'm gonna go on a buying spree and hopefully I will have a big bump by then lol I'm kinda hoping for a girl this time, to have one of each. This is deffo my last pregnancy. I'll be happy with a boy too though. Do you have a Doppler? I have one, I use it everyday. Even if I can't always find the hb, I can hear baby move and it reassures me. I find it's helping me bond with baby as well.


----------



## LuBru

Hi you two...sorry I haven't posted in a while! I started a new job recently (bad timing I know...it was a promotion offered to me before I knew I was pregnant!) and I have been totally exhausted and super nauseous. Only threw up one so far, but feeling constant nausea...hard to get out of bed, hard to fall asleep!! I've tried ginger candy/tea, sea band bracelets, vitamin B6, etc. but nothing helps. Hoping it goes away soon. When I was TTC I was desperate for morning sickness lol. Vela I'm so sorry about the rocky road you've faced with this pregnancy. I really hope the bed rest is bearable. Maybe you should hire a cleaner to do a deep clean of your house! My mom was soooo kind and came over and did that for us. Otherwise my husband is doing all the chores as I really can't bring myself to do anything but go to work. I'm still eating a lot but can only
handle white bread, cheese, popsicles, stuff that's not so good for me. I have a little bump but might be bloat!! Dana I'm glad you like the Doppler! I want one but I'm afraid I would get addicted! My next midwife appointment is May 5 and I'm anxiously waiting to use their doppler to make sure the baby is still okay inside!!


----------



## Velathria

dana- i have been feeling a bit better lately about everything.. even though i had more bleeding now on the weekend again but by now it's nothing new to me anymore. I can't wait to find out what it is :) hoping for a girl this time around too. Be nice to have both. And its the same here. This will probably be our last so be nice to have both ^^ always wanted a little princess :) 

I so badly wanna go and buy all kinds of stuff but it sucks being confined to the bed. 
Just been looking at stuff online ^^ 

I hear the baby now on the doppler too. I use it alot. Especially when i feel a bit insecure.. it def helps when you hear the strong hb :) How high is your little ones? 

Mine is usually between 168-172.. So hoping that whole wives tale with the hb is true XD 

And omg not having :sex: for about 2 months now is killing me. Especially now that my sex drive is back. And my poor dh. He is cleaning, working and doing everything else. God bless him. He never complains. 
Yet i feel so guilty when i sit around doing nothing and he is doing everything.
I'm glad everything is going well with you dana ^^ we def all deserve it after such a loss. :hugs: when is your next scan booked? are you doing any other testing? they gave us a flyer for something where they take my blood and test it for any dna abnormalities with the baby. But it costs 350.. Just not sure if we need to do it. Don't really have anything in my family and neither does my dh. And i'm only 26.. we're still thinking about it. 

Lubru- Hey if you got the promotion then you should still go with it ^^ and the nausea will go away at one point. Just sucks at the beginning. I am feeling much better in that way. Still get it a little at night but it depends what i eat for dinner. 

And seriously all that stuff you find on the internet about help against nausea didn't work at all on me. I just had to find what worked. Everyone's nausea i think is different. It's trial and error with all that XD 

You should totally get the doppler but i'd say wait until your like 12 weeks or so. You'll drive yourself crazy before that. i find it almost right away now the hb. 
And i'm 14 weeks so. :) i know some say you can find it at 8 weeks or so. But i think those are super rare cases XD 

I had a bloat bump too at the start but weirdly enough that just stayed and changed into a normal bump :) and hey just let it be a bump. You're pregnant so you don't have to worry about looking fat around the belly ^^ it's just the baby hehehehe... 
although it gets annoying when everyone reminds you that you're gonna be huge later on. Gets kind of annoying. Wish people would keep they're opinions to themselves. 


Anyway... babbling on here. Hope everything keeps going well lubru... and just you wait before you know it you'll be in the 2nd trimester. Actually went pretty quick in my mind but at the same time super slow :rofl: if you get what i mean ;)


----------



## Dana_Scully

Argh still stuck with ms lol I have to keep taking nausea pills and they make me so drowsy. I can mostly find the hb everyday now, it's around 140 I think. I refused the tests for down syndrome, because it doesn't matter to us. We believe God will send us only what we can handle. I would never consider abortion anyway. I still don't feel or look pregnant lol I'm so bored staying at home, it's maddening. I booked the rest of my driving classes, I had stopped them during first tri due to ms. I'll have to skip my nausea pills on those days, can't drive and be drowsy. My next appointment is at 17 weeks. I hope all is well with you girls!


----------



## Velathria

oh man i hope that MS will finally go away for you. Hope your not stuck with it the while pregnancy. 2nd trimester is supposed to be the fun one XD i love using the doppler. I love listening to it's hb and the best part is when i talk to the little bean and i get kicks as a reply :D love love it ^^ and then i know the little flutters i feel are the baby not my imagination. Apparently there is a good side about bicornuate uterus... we tend to feel it earlier because of the cramped space in there. 

Just hope it all goes well. :) i am so in love with this little kicker inside of me <3 can't wait for halloween :) 

I bet it sucks that you had to stop driving lessons but i hope you are able now to do them :) I know exactly how you feel about staying home. Especailly when you have nothing to do besides sit around. 

Had a good day yesterday. We had a bbq with family and it was the best day i've had in a long time. And the longest i've been outside :D We're supposed to have nice weather all week so i'll be sitting more outside in the sun. As long as i sit down everything is fine. :) 

And good news, bleeding has went down a lot. So hoping that its finally stopping. 
Fingers crossed lol... 

well 17 weeks seems like a good time to find out :) do you have any feeling of what it is? 

my dad says it's a girl this time. And apparently he is never wrong :D he was right about my son when everybody thought it was a girl. 

And he was always right about all of my sisters and me. So hopefully he is right this time. Although i feel more like it's a boy again. But i will love her/ him just as much. 

And i totally agree about the down syndrome or whatever. That's why we've decided against it too. I would never abort. And we will love it just as much even if it has something. it'll still be my little angel :) 

I hate when they ask, like it would change anything. But i guess there are plently of women out there that would decided on not having the baby.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I hope you stop bleeding altogether soon. I bled from week 13 to 17 with my son, it was so stressful. I've been sooo constipated tmi lol. I finally managed to go a little bit tonight and I'm all crampy because of it. &#128534;


----------



## Velathria

Well it makes me feel better that it stopped for you ^^ hoping it does too. :) Oh god, i know what you mean about the constipation. It's so painful. For days i can't go and my stomach is killing me. And then when i finally do. I feel like i can't sit for days :rofl: 

Am trying to eat food to fight constipation. lots of coconut oil :D 

two more days and then i have another ultrasound to check the baby and the clot. Hoping its finally gone. :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

Tmi Haha I finally managed to go yesterday after like 3 weeks of constipation lolll &#128514; I still feel bloated though, especially after I eat. Yesterday night I felt like a balloon about to pop! I hope all goes well at your scan! &#128077;


----------



## LuBru

Bloating sucks!! And morning sickness is so different from what I expected...in movies it just seems like you just puke once or twice and bam you know you're pregnant...but this is just such a weird long-term see-saw between feeling hungry but not wanting to eat...but feeling horrible if you don't...but bloated if you do! I am home in bed today because I just couldn't make it out the door this morning! I really hope it goes away soon! I'm just being super lazy and eating junk food!!

I'm so glad things are going okay with you both. We did the Down's Syndrome test...the way the midwife put it was that if it comes back positive we can plan, get to know community of other parents, read about it in advance, etc. We still haven't decided whether to find out the sex in advance. I want a girl and I am worried I will feel disappointed if it is a boy even though that is horrible to say! What are your thoughts about finding out in advance? Do you recommend it?


----------



## LuBru

Oh and p.s. Vel good luck with the scan! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow (May 5) and hope to use their Doppler for the first time!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I think it's easier knowing the sex in advance, so you can have some time to mourn your desired gender and move on lol I get really irritated when my husband says it's a boy. He was right last time! My son told me he didn't want a girl baby today. &#128531; Today I got hit with nausea really bad. I skipped 3 doses of my pills cuz I felt better and apparently I still need them! Have you girls been naughty food wise? I cheated and had cold, prepackaged lunch meat twice this week. I'm just dying for a freaking cold ham sandwich lol &#128517;


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls ^^ so scan went great and omg my belly just exploded in the last week. I am super showing.:happydance: 
And the best news of all.... I am off bed rest !!! :happydance::happydance:

It's so nice to be doing stuff. Have had more energy although the other day I woke up and just suddenly had the urge to throw up. It came out of no where and I didn't even feel nauseated or anything before or after. It was really weird. 

But thankfully for now that was just a one time thing ^^ doctor did say that in two weeks they will check my cervix to see if it can support the pregnancy so hoping that is all good. 

And I really wanna know what the gender is. That be the only real reason id do the test :D wish I knew as early as you are finding out. ^^ 

Well me and dh want a girl but my son wants a boy xD think he wants a brother to play with :D 

But to be honest, yeah I'd be sad if it's not a girl but I'll still be happy. I am actually the one that always jokes about the gender saying it's a boy xD 

But my dad said it's going to be a girl and he has never been wrong ^^ so got my fingers crossed for all of us.

Sending loads of pink baby dust your way :dust: :pink:

:hugs: 

Lubru: how did your midwife appointment go? Did you hear anything? 

I am so excited now. ^^ can't wait for these months to go by fast :winkwink:


----------



## Velathria

Edit: oh and about cheat foods. Yeah I've been cheating once in a while. But generally I am eating healthy and making sure I get all the vitamins in my body ^^ also even though I'm getting bigger I am actually lost weight. Lol


----------



## Dana_Scully

Cools news Vela! I'm still waiting to pop. I only show after a big meal lol These past few days I've had a lot of pain which I guess is my ligaments stretching. Tmi I'm also sore down there as if I got punched. I'm starting to have trouble sleeping at night, I can't get comfy and my sciatic nerve started to act up. Yesterday night I wanted to eat the whole fridge, almost cried when I ran out of pickles. &#128514;


----------



## Velathria

OMG I know how you feel xD my sciatic nerve is already painful in the morning when I get up and at the end of the day I can barely stand. And sleeping at night is horrible. Haven't had a deep sleep in a while. It's like I'm half asleep and half awake. 

But yeah I feel like I have weight's between my legs :rofl: such pressure down there. And I hate how I keep having my mother in law telling me that I just stop being such a pussy, I still have soo long to go... she didn't have such problems. I must be overreacting... :( 
I'm so annoyed. Every pregnancy is different first of all and good for her for having such amazing pregnancies :growlmad: 
How about you? Have anyone annoying you?


----------



## Dana_Scully

Sometimes my husband gets jealous that I'm off work lol Some days I just can't do anything around the house. But yesterday I managed to clean the whole darn thing and take care of my son who had a cold. Then he says I do too much &#128514; go figure lol I've had some pain on the right side or my jaw going up to my ear. I can't open it fully. Is that a normal pregnancy joint pain thing?? I'm gonna ask my doctor, my appt is next week. I'm also getting a lot of headaches, they sometime turn into migraines. &#128534;

Edit: I don't get along well with my mother in law, but thankfully she lives in England and we live in Canada! &#128514; Your mother in law seriously needs to mind her own business! Each pregnancy is different, and you've had such a hard time with this one. &#128542;


----------



## LuBru

Hi Ladies! My midwife was called to a birth last week so we had to reschedule the appointment to May 12 (this Friday). I cried when I found out LOL because I was soooo looking forward to hearing the heartbeat. Just have to wait 3 more days!!! In terms of "cheating" foods I have been having so much trouble eating well. All I want to eat is milk, yoghurt, cheese, white bread, and popsicles. I sometimes think I am eating bad things like "soft cheese" on pizza or in a sandwich and I worry about it but honestly it's hard to keep track of what is okay to eat and what is not!!!


----------



## LuBru

Also...speaking of mothers/mother-in-laws...both my mom and MIL keep telling me that they never got nauseous and everything was a breeze...I think maybe people forget how hard it was years ago...not sure but my aunt swears my mom was super nauseous when she was pregnant!! :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I think soft cheeses on pizza are okay, because they get cooked. My mom bought me some goat cheese and I had to turn it down &#128557; lol It sucks your appointment was cancelled. I can't wait for mine, it's on Tuesday. I'm dying to find out the gender! My doc has a cellphone sized u/s machine, maybe she'll be able to tell us! I'm scared about my 20 weeks u/s. I was so sick until week 13, I hope my baby is healthy and the right size. &#128559; 
Ps. I still can't stop the nausea pills! I tried last week and got super nauseous after skipping them 3 times. &#128551;


----------



## Dana_Scully

I almost passed out at Wal-Mart today! I was waiting on line, I got really hot, started feel nauseous and saw stars. I had to go outside for fresh air and sit. I was alone, so it was pretty scary. &#128534; Maybe it's because I caught my son's cold?


----------



## LuBru

Just wanted to share an update...I am 13+3 today and the midwife could not find a heartbeat using her doppler even after looking for 10 min or so. She told me to come back next Friday so she can try again. I'm really nervous and anxious.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm sorry Lubru. Baby might just be hiding. It was very hard finding the hb on the Doppler until 14 weeks. Also at that point any background noise can hide the hb. Big hugs &#10084;


----------



## Velathria

dana- i know how you feel about the headaches. they keep hitting me too. seem to be getting worse now. Yesterday was the worst day i've had with them. At night i couldn't even open my eyes and i had to lay in a pitch dark room. Every little light made it worse again. And the worst part about it is when i finally cave and take painkillers.. they don't work. :( 

but besides that the bleeding has finally stopped so yay for that :) hope it stays away. At the end of the day i feel so crappy though. I am so tired and my body hurts. 

The jaw thing is something new i've heard but could be something pregnancy related.. There is so much stuff that happens to your body with all these hormones :D 

And passing out anywhere is scary.. Maybe you didn't drink enough on that day? Need to make sure you take it easy and sit down a lot. Listen to your body :) I know how hard it is to just leave everything for a minute and relax. I sometimes push myself to a point where i can't even move for the rest of the day. 

I'm glad everything is fine though.. And i know what you mean with the gender thing... I want to know so bad :D was in the shop the other day and they had baby stuff on sale... And i wanted to buy something so bad :hissy: :rofl: 


Lubru- DOn't worry about the doppler thing. It depends where your baby is and also if the placenta is in the way. makes it even harder to find. And 13 is pretty early still to hear it. I only found it once in a while. 

so don't worry. I bet everything is fine. They'll just try again another day :) If the midwife were worried then she would've send you in for a scan :) 

I know its hard not to worry but just try to relax ^^ honestly i don't understand why they do the whole doppler thing anyway so early.. They just freak all the mothers out if nothing is found. 

They should instead just do a quick ultrasound. In germany you get an ultrasound at the beginning every 3 weeks. And then after its every 4 weeks. but probably cuase they can't afford anything in the health department... 

Although we do pay alot of taxes in germany but we're covered with everything. 

Anyway hopefully next time you go she will find it :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

Take a look at this: https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Man even if they told me girl next week, I'm not sure I would believe them! Both bits look so similar at 17 weeks! &#128534;


----------



## Velathria

Well let's hope they know the difference xD... I have my next appointment this Friday. I am praying that they can tell me by then ^^ 

I've been so worried though about my weight gain. I keep losing pounds instead of gaining. And lately I feel like my bump is getting less. And a few weeks back I could feel the baby moving a bit and now I haven't felt anything. I've still been listening to it everyday and it's still got a good hb and It moves around. But don't feel it anymore :( 
Was hoping by now I'd feel a bit more not less. 

How is your bump coming along? And your nausea still around? 

Had a really bad day yesterday. Kept getting so dizzy and so tired... and the pain in my back. I could barely walk.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Nausea is still there when I stop the pills. &#128533; My bump is coming along nicely! I went to the doc yesterday and all was well but we didn't get a chance to find out the gender. I'm waiting for the hospital to call to book my u/s. Sometimes I think I feel movements, like little kicks but I could be wrong lol


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls! This thread is dying lol How are you doing? My life right now: bad gas, constipation, achy belly and a lot of soreness in my legs and bum. I'm still not feeling any movements.


----------



## Velathria

hey dana. so had another scan on friday and found out that my cervix is normal and that i am not at a risk of preterm labor. Clot is also nicely going away and i am not bleeding anymore.. I'm also getting bigger and bigger lol 

i would've written sooner but the day after we had to fly to germany because my Grandfather died. It was nice to say goodbye.. and i love my DH for being so supportive. it was very hard but i am glad we were able to make it to the funeral and be there for my grandmother. 

Just got back home. I have been feeling the odd kicks here and there now.. They feel like little flutters :) have a little bit more energy some days. Not today though. feel super sleepy today... 

And i have to clean. My parents are coming to visit for holidays on Sunday. So stressful week for us. :D 

have another check up with the doctor next week to see if i need another scan or just the doppler. If not then the next one is at 20 weeks. 

Couldn't see anything yet on ultrasound about gender. Doktor said that baby was shy :D 

I am fighting with this stupid sciatic nerve already... Jesus the pains in my back and then my leg.. ugh.. i feel dead every night and just don't want to move anymore :rofl: 

Hoping to finally find out what it is..


----------



## Dana_Scully

My u/s is scheduled for the 9th of June! &#128513; It seems so far awayyyy. My sciatic nerve is killing me too. I'm sorry about your grandpa. &#128546;

I'm having a lot of trouble sleeping during the night. My legs, thighs, butt and belly are so sore! I'm not even halfway there.&#128514;


----------



## Dana_Scully

Just one more week before my u/s! I went through my son's baby clothes and noticed I got rid of more than a third! Boy or girl, I will need to do serious shopping! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

How are you girls? I'm finally feeling baby move this week!


----------



## Velathria

hi girls.. sorry haven't been on alot lately. My parents are here to visit so been busy and before that we had the confirmation of my sister in law and a birthday after that too. So been busy busy busy... 

I've been doing pretty good. Just went for maternity clothes shopping. My bump is huge already XD

Been feeling kicks alot now. :) which is nice. But i think my mood swings are kicking in now..

I have been getting odd days where i am in a good mood and then i just sit there and start crying about the silliest thing... Like that i'm not doing good in a game. It's making me so upset. Is that normal?? 

And i can't help not crying.. It's worse then if my DH asks me whats wrong.. Then i totally break down. 


and mood swings for you lately? I never had them with my son.. So weird.. Don't know how to explain them to my dh either.. He thinks something is wrong.. But there isn't.. 

Anyway besides that i am totally excited that my gender scan is in 2 weeks ^^ Can't wait! Also everything is looking good with bleeding and the clot. It's almost all gone :) How is your morning sickness doing?


----------



## Dana_Scully

Good news Vela! I hope Lubru is alright. I'm not really getting mood swings, but I'm exhausted often. I'm gonna stop the nausea pills tomorrow and see if I can live without them. They're so expensive too lol I'm starting to get nervous about my u/s. Since I didn't take any tests yet, I'm hoping baby will be healthy. I'm so mad at my hubby, who keeps insisting baby is a boy lol I told him let me dream a bit until we know for sure! &#128541; I'll be happy with either, but one of each would be nice since this is my last baby. He was right last time though lol Last time I really wanted a boy, but I was convinced I was having a girl! This time I can't guess at all. I can't wait to finally know and rearrange and repaint the rooms. If it's another boy, we will move my son in the biggest bedroom, which is our spare room now, and baby boy will share with him. If it's a girl, he's still going in the biggest bedroom, advantage of being the oldest and baby girl will have his old room. I'm in a hurry to do it because it's good to have a few months between big life changes. He gets a new room in July, starts school in September and gets a sibling in October. I hope he will cope alright, poor little guy lol


----------



## Velathria

Yeah the mood swings creep on me so suddenly. It's crazy. But besides that I do have my energy back a bit. Can't wait for the gender scan. My Dh is actually hoping for a girl. I don't really mind, either is fine. I just want it to be healthy and everything to go well. I would love to have a girl because we will also be done after this one and it be nice to have one of each. Apparently everyone is telling me now that it's a girl by the shape of my bump xD 

I just really wanna go crazy shopping ^^ I hope everything is going well with lubru. Haven't heard anything from her in a while. How far along would she be?


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm dying to go clothes shopping too! I'm not sure how far Lubru would be, 15 weeks? She hasn't posted anything since saying the midwife couldn't find the hb. I really hope all turned out well. &#128559;


----------



## Dana_Scully

It's a boy! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Velathria

hey Dana ^^ oh great!! you found out already!! Congrats :) We have our gender scan tomorrow. So excited !! ^^ Did you have a feeling that it was going to be a boy? Any names yet? :) 

so excited and happy for you <3 :hugs: 

I hope lubru is ok. Hope everything went well with her baby..


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks. &#128522; I had no clue this time, I couldn't pick a side lol I hope baby uncrossed his/her legs for you! My baby had his legs crossed AND his hand covering his bits! &#128514; I had to lie down on my side to get him to move, poor little guy lol We chose the name Elijah. &#10084;


----------



## Dana_Scully

Any news Vela? I went baby clothes shopping and was pretty reasonable lol Next things to buy are paint for the boys' room, a crib mattress and a car seat! Gonna wait until August though, give a chance to my savings account! &#128514;


----------



## Velathria

We found out its a boy too xD <3 awww your son will have the same name as my son ^^ 

We picked the name Timothy. Named him after my father.. he is so proud ^^ we're so happy. ^^ already bought the buggy and got the bed put away.. and bought of a few bits. So excited now... Can't wait ^^ how are you feeling? Mine spread his legs and everything. She knew in like seconds xD


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats on your boy! &#10084; Timothy is a lovely name. I think I'm getting some of those mood swings you were talking about lol I cry at the littlest things! I feel so heavy, sometimes I feel like my skin can't stretch anymore. How are you doing?


----------



## Velathria

I'm doing pretty good ^^ still have some days where I just cry about everything but their not so bad. But I am having such problems lately with sleeping. I'd be in so much pain in my hips and there is this spot where my thighs and vaginal bone meet that burns. And it's so painful. I always hurts at the end of the day... especially then at night when I'm trying to sleep.. a pregnancy pillow helps a little but not much. 

Belly is growing but weirdly not gaining any weight on the scale... although I'm not that hungry all the time. It's weird.. I remember how I used to be so hungry with my son.. not this time around though. Been a bit more tired and exhausted lately again... but I'm excited to getting all the baby stuff now ^^ all the little tiny clothes.. Can't even remember my son once being so tiny. :D 

Do you feel like this is still taking forever.. which we were already at the end. I want my little Timothy in my arms <3 

Can't wait.:happydance:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Don't talk to me about sleeping! My butt, thighs and legs are always sore and numb and stop me from sleeping. &#128551; If I use my pregnancy pillow I get way too hot.

This week I was nauseous and I barely ate... Still managed to gain 1 1\2 lb! &#128517; I think it's all going in my belly and my thighs. I keep bumping my bump everywhere lol

I can't wait to reach 24 weeks so Eli will be viable. I keep feeling like I'm going to explode, my whole belly hurts and pulls. I don't want to explode until he's viable lol


----------



## Velathria

Hey dana thought I'd check in and see how everything is going. ^^ can't wait to meet my little boy. Do you have everything ready for the big day? 

I've been to the hospital lately a few times cause of contractions and period cramps. On magnesium now to keep the contractions at bay. Packing the last few things for hospital. And don't have the mattress yet for the bed, waiting on that but should be here next week. 

Besides that we are all ready.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey Vela! We are mostly ready, we still need a car seat and a stroller. I'm waiting for them to go on sale. My little guy started school yesterday! Time is flying by so fast! I feel like a beached whale, I have no energy and I have anemia. Baby was head down on tuesday, I hope he stays that way! No contractions for me, but lots of growing belly pains.


----------



## Velathria

hey dana ^^ yeah its hard to find a stroller isn't it? i thankfully still had the car seat from my first and its still in good condition. so Using that again. Having a rough day today... just feel like shit and mood is really down. Just feel like crying about everything. I just can't wait until our little guy is out. I'm so done being pregnant lol 
just found out the other day that my son is on the autism spectrum disorder and that has been hard to digest.. i think i hadn't actually realized it.. or was still in shock maybe its just now hit me. I feel like i can't get mad at him now for things because he can't help it.. It's all new to me so i don't know how to take this on. I have been reading about it alot. Have to think now about school if we're leaving him in mainstream class or putting him into the autism unit class. I just want him to have fun at school and not have a hard time. He is so precious and i'd hate for him to be bullied or treated differently. 

Anyway think it's just all piling up. Sorry needed to vent. lol guess we all have days where we jsut need to let it out.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I hear you! My son has possible adhd, they won't diagnose him until he's 6. He also has sensory issues. Things have never been easy at daycare or at home, I just hope school will be different. This weekend he told me I was stupid, that I wasn't nice and that he wants to change mommies. Sigh. It makes me feel so down. I wonder if this baby will be the same! God knows I love my son, he can be the sweetest, but man this week he's on a mean streak. 

I am getting so huge, I just want him to come out. But then I think of the chaos that will ensue and I'm like nope, stay in little guy lol. My son is happy about getting a brother, but I'm sure he's going to regress and feel jealous. Not looking forward to that. Does that worry you? 

Sorry, I needed to vent too! &#128517;


----------



## Velathria

Hey sometimes we all need to vent. Especially now at the end. It's just so hard to do anything and it's even harder when you have another child to take care of. My house looks like a mess and I want to cry cause it's dirty but at the same time everytime I try to bend over or do anything I have a contraction or I just feel like crying from the effort. And omg the fatigue. . 

On Sunday i was in hospital because of preterm labor. Thankfully it didn't progress to anything. Got the steroid shots but thankfully the contractions calmed down. Had them every 4 min and then they shortened to every 3 min. Seriously thought this was it but thankfully not. 
It be too early. But think this little guy is gonna be early.. my milk just came in 2 days ago.. I am leaking all over the place and they are rock hard. Also he feels like he has dropped even more now and he was already head down. Just hoping he stays in for another 2 weeks atleast.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Oh that's not fun Vela. I hope your little guy stays in there for a couple more weeks! Mine seems to want to escape as well. I get lightning crotch all the time and I've got pressure down there plus lower back pain. 

I sleep like 2 or 3 hours max at night. Fortunately I'm off work so when my son leaves for school I take a 3 hours nap. Tonight's different, it's 5:00am and I'm sitting in the bath wide awake lol

I can't stop cleaning and organizing everything in sight. It's kinda fun though lol but really hard to do with a big belly! I'm stressing about getting the last bits I need for baby and me. I dread shopping for nursing bras! I just want to have everything so I can pack my hospital bag. I also want to put together a little gift bag full of fun things for my son. I'll give it to him when he comes visit at the hospital so he doesn't feel left out! &#9786;


----------



## Velathria

Oh God your lucky being able to take that nap.. not even then can I get comfortable.. it's horrible. Guess it's preparing us for what's to come :D

Yeah I spend a lot of time in the bath too. Only time I'm not in pain. I want to clean stuff and organize all the time but I can't because if I do to much the contractions come back so basically on light bedrest again and it's so annoying especially when your in nesting mode. I got some nice nursing bras at penneys and they weren't expensive at all. I wasn't looking forward to buying any either because my size is so hard to find. Boobies too big :D. Couldn't believe they actually had my size there. I went shopping with elijah the other day so it was all about him that day. Think that helped alot. He misses doing things with Me that I just can't really do with him right now and I think that's why he is so cranky. 

Got all my hospital bags packed and ready to go. :) just can't wait for that big day but at the same time super nervous and scared :D I want to have a natural birth this time without painkillers and inducing. Been practicing breathing and doing kegels. Also eating 6 dates a day so my cervix gets nice and soft. So hopefully all this will help.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I didn't know your son was called Elijah! This little guy is gonna be an Elijah too. &#128522;

I feel like my belly had a growth spurt today. Baby is pressing on nerves, so randomly when I walk one of my legs will stop working. It's really awkward lol Less than 6 weeks left right? Right??? &#128514;


----------



## Velathria

Yeah it's so rare to hear elijah. :D everybody loves the name though. Lol... 

Timmy feels like he is about to fall out of me :rofl: my DH pushed against my Vag with his leg yesterday and it felt like bliss.. it like lifted the pressure off of it. The things we feel while pregnant :haha: 

I tell myself possibly only 4 or 5 weeks xD makes it a bit easier. Lol can't wait for this to be over... I say this now and then after a while I'll think back and just remember how wonderful it was to be pregnant :D


----------



## Dana_Scully

It was hard at first for my french speaking parents to pronounce it lol We call him Eli, it's easier. &#128077;

I vowed to myself to remember how hard this pregnancy was on my body! I'm only 30 but I feel like I'm 60... On the bright side I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. I can finally have the result of my blood test. &#128517;


----------



## Velathria

Oh God I know!!! I feel like a grandma when I try to walk or get up from something. Even just turning in bed is a task. :haha: 

I had the same problem with my German grandparents they always pronounced it wrong. But they got it eventually ^^ I always wanted to give him the nickname eli but for some reason when he was born it just never stuck. Just ended up calling him Elijah. 

I have a doctors appointment on friday. They'll be checking how he is laying. I know he is head down in cephalic position with his back on my right side but u feel like the last 2 weeks he has moved further down. So can't wait to see how he is now. 

The pressure down there is intense. Feel like he is going to fall out anytime. :rofl: 

And this fatigue is really hitting hard now at the end.. So tired all the time.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey Vela, I'm not doing too good either lol &#128549;

Here's a copy/paste of the result of my ultrasound yesterday.

- I have too much fluid.
- Baby's head is huge, the rest of him is average.
- Baby's presenting himself by the butt.
- Baby's got the cord wrapped around his neck.

So basically I was told that he had until next week to turn on his own. If he doesn't, they will have to turn him if it doesn't mess up with the cord worse. I might need a c-section if the oxygen doesn't circulate well enough in the cord.

Because I have too much fluid, I might go into premature labor.

Baby was not cooperating, he kept hiding his face and he was in a really weird position with his neck bent backward. 

I'm hoping my doctor calls me soon. They said not to worry, but of course I'm worried. I just want to hide in my bed forever. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Velathria

Oh dear that's not good at all. If he turns it could make things worse though with the cord. Did they say they'd do an early c-section? I totally feel for you. The way they expect you to just relax. Do they not realise that we panic like crazy. At least if he is born early he will he alright now. Are you going in for another scan in a few days or a week at least?

I was at my appointment yesterday and they didnt even do an ultrasound... she just asked me if I had any.more contractions. And i just said kind of off and on. Usually more to the night and she just said all is good and she wants to see me in 4 weeks... 4 weeks?? 
I was so shocked... If i even make it to 4 weeks. Stupid Irish health system.. can't believe this. In Germany I went every week at the end. And they checked my cervix and everything back then. Here they do nothing. Might as well safe the petrol money and not go. I was so annoyed at that


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, I hope the bleeding is under control and you are ok.


----------



## becsboo

following i saw you on another thread hope you are ok


----------



## Dana_Scully

Friday I had lots of contractions so I headed to the hospital. They gave me 2 shots to boost the baby's lungs. They tried to stop the contractions with morphine but it didn't work. In the end my cervix didn't dilate more than 2 cms so they sent me home. I'm now on bed rest and i have an ultrasound on Wednesday. If baby is still presenting feet first they'll give me a c-section date. I can't wait for him to come out, I'm so scared! 

He tried to turn today, the right side of my belly where his head is was so soft. I guess he couldn't in the end because he's back where he was. &#128517;

That's ridiculous Vela! You will surely have given birth in 4 weeks. &#128562;


----------



## becsboo

take it easy and good luck for Wednesday


----------



## Velathria

Oh dear looks like we both had that scare now lol. It's like they are sending us on a test run the little rascals. 
I'm glad he is staying in for a bit longer. Did they say he is still feet first? Maybe he did turn ;) 

God I hope you don't have to do a c section but if it's necessary for the wellbeing of little elijah then it's best. Wish you lots of luck and hope all goes well. 

Yeah I am super frustrated about the 4 week wait. Espaxially I am waking up now at night every hour with a contraction. Even during the day I have really painful ones.. have a bunch of mucus coming out.with a bit of blood in it. So think it might not be much longer. 

Hope he stays in for at least another 2 weeks ^^ 

Guess both of our guys aren't making it easy on us. Hope you will still be able to throw that bday party for your son. Let me know how it went :) got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls. I went to the hospital wednesday morning because I was spotting. I felt like crap but they still sent me home. 

Thursday morning I woke up with a pad full of red blood so I had to go in again. I had really bad contractions and after testing me they found out my water was trickling. So they gave me an emergency c section because Mr Eli was still feet first! 

He came out at 36 weeks and 1 day weighting 6.6lbs and measuring 18 inches long. He spent a day in the nicu because of funny breathing but now he's in the room with us. Breastfeeding is going good. &#128516; The only thing is that he arches back his neck a lot. He was doing that in one of my last ultrasounds. We will see the doctor tomorrow.

I hope everything is well for you guys!


----------



## becsboo

Congratulations on your birth hunny xx


----------



## Velathria

Oh yay!! Elijah is born :) awww... I bet you are so in love right now :hugs: congrats!! I am so happy that he is doing great. And 36 weeks is alright. 

Glad to hear breastfeeding is going well :) and hope he keeps behaving for his mummy... I wanna see a pic of the little cutie :) 

Can't wait for my big day ^^ so happy for you :hugs: has your son seen him yet? How did he react?


----------



## Dana_Scully

My son loves his little bro. No jealousy so far! Eli is so tiny, he floats into his newborn clothes lol How are you feeling Vela?
 



Attached Files:







SavedImage_20171004_070900_04-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









SavedImage_20170930_173137_16-1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Velathria

Aw he is adorable <3<3<3 I am so glad that everything is going great. He is tiny hahahah... but oh so gorgeous :) good job! :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm so impatient hahaha... can't wait to finally see my little guy. Doing everything to get prepared for the big day. Hope the next two or three weeks go fast :haha: 

I bet it's wonderful to hold him and cuddle him. I'm so happy for you :hugs: hope timmy decides to come soon :winkwink:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey Vela. I'm having trouble recovering from the c-section. I'm so exhausted and sore. &#128553;

Enjoy those last few weeks! My delivery happened so fast I didn't get to enjoy his last kicks lol

He should be our last baby. I'm so sad about it. Obviously my body doesn't handle pregnancy well lol I just want to stop time so he can stay a baby forever. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

How is it going with your son? I'm still waiting for the official adhd diagnosis for Zachy. It looks like we won't be able to skip the meds... He is so impulsive, he hits his friends at school everyday and he doesn't know why. &#128549;


----------



## Velathria

Awww. My little guy has barely any room left in there haha. . Am now at 38 weeks and done with all the pain. I want to cry when I turn in bed. It's just so painful and now the nausea is coming back. Ugh... I know it's not easy when they are born but I'll be glad to have my body back. 

Yeah a c-section I hear is hard to recover from. Do you have a bit of support at home at least? 

Well we are still waiting for the diagnoses but should have it soon. It seems like it's getting worse with my son every day. Especially in school. He has meltdowns almost everyday now in school and he has a hard time finding friends because of the way he is. And especially with schoolwork... teachers told me that they have seen he can do all of it and he picks it up so quick but because he is so overwhelmed in the mainstream class, he can't focus enough to show his potential. And omg he shocked me with maths the other day. He could add without using his fingers. He just knew it right away. 

We need the diagnoses so he can finally get the support he needs in school and in his life. Everything takes so long here.. ugh... wish they would hurry it up. 

I have no patience :rofl: hope to send you some pics of my little guy soon ^^


----------



## Dana_Scully

I remember how uncomfy it is at the end! Eli kept kicling me down there and I could barely move. Hang on Vela, you're almost there! 

My hubby got 3 weeks off and he's a great help. Breastfeeding every 2 hours is exhausting! I can't wait for my incision to be healed. Right now I've still got some bloody bandages and I can't unstick them, they've got to fall off on their own. So gross lol

My kid enjoys going around the house adding stuff lol He's advanced academically but he can't control his behavior. He's impulsive and hyper. It sure is long waiting for help. We've known he had something off since he was 2. Hopefully the meds will help. We did not want to come to this but after trying many things it's our last resort. &#128549;


----------



## Velathria

I know! Next week is my due date. Hopefully they will finally check my cervix and see if he is at least ready or something. I've been having consistent contractions and then they just go away :cry: I am so done. Just want my little baby in my arms. Feel like I am constantly starting labor and then it's just gone. I've said to my dh now that I won't know when I actually am in labor cause I won't believe it :rofl: 

Yeah breastfeeding can be exhausting. I remember when I was breastfeeding my son,it used to feel like he was draining the bit of energy I had out of me. 

How is he sleeping? Oh it's so nice to have that extra help especially when you are still healing. Hope your wound heals fast for you. Must be horrible having that. But at least Elijah is happy and healthy :) 

I have adhd too and I was put on meds. On one hand it really helped but on the other I hated them because I used to feel like I was a lifeless puppet. It sucked. Hope it helps him.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey Vela. I hope Timmy comes out soon! You're almost there! &#128077;

Eli has terrible reflux so I'm taking him to the doctor's tomorrow. He sleeps well in our arms but not in his crib. Being on his back makes the reflux worse. My hubby is going back to work on monday. I'm dreading doing the night shift on my own. &#128549;


----------



## Velathria

Awww.. poor eli. Hope he feels better soon. Hahaha yeah the night shift alone won't be fun xD good luck with that. 

I'm dying here. I am so impatient. I want my little guy out. Got my hospital appointment tomorrow. Gonna hopefully see how far I am dilated and maybe they will do a sweep. I have been worried since yesterday. Because it seems like he isn't moving as much anymore. It could go a few hours until I feel him moving. I'm gonna say something about that tomorrow. Let you know how it goes. Hopefully he is fine in there. Been listening to his hb a bit more again.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! &#128516; 

Eli went to the doctor today. He's a fattling lol he gained 2 lbs in 3 weeks! The doc prescribed him a med for his reflux. He's 3 weeks old today. I think he's starting another growth spurt. &#128556; And all I want to do is eat cookies and chocolate and sleep. &#128514;


----------



## Velathria

Hahaha well at least he is eating well. ^^ and growing. 
Hopefully the meds work and make it easier on you :)

So just had my scan and timmy has turned from being engaged and head down to breech. And also i have reduced amniotic fluid. Waiting to see what doc says now. Midwife said that they will probably book me in for a c-section. So looks like it didn't work out for both of us... ah well as long as our rascals are healthy :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe he will turn again? I wish I could've given you some of my extra fluid! &#128514;

You will hold him in your arms soon! It's so exciting!


----------



## Velathria

Hey dana. So good news Timmy was born on Saturday morning at 5:19. Was a pretty crazy birth xD

Cause remember how I told you friday I'd be going in for a section? Well that night I went to bed with usual uncomfortable contractions. Nothing much. And then at 3 I woke up and they were so intense and horrible. So after them coming over and over and making me collapse. I woke up my DH with crying out. And told him we need to go to the hospital. 
So when we were on our way to the hospital the contractions were already every 3 to 4 min apart and 1 min long. 
When we were almost at the hospital they were already 2 min apart. 
They Brought me in admissions and said that they needed to set me up first. So went in during that time had another two contractions. She barely got the monitor on my belly that she took the off again and said she doesn't need them. They need to get the doctor now. 
So at that point I was having the contrations back to back. Doctor came in and checked my cervix and I was already 7 cm dilated. 
So off they went racing Me down the corridor to the theatre with the doctors hand Still up my vag. We got in the lift and I had gone up to 8 cm dilated. They were shouting at me to stop pushing. 
But I couldn't help it. And then when they pushed me into the OR, I was fully dilated and Timmy was pushing his bum down the birthcanal. Everything was happening so fast and I was Still having the push contractions and at the same time they were trying to put me to sleep. 

Finally he was born and it took me another 2 hours to wake up. To think if he would've been head down I might've given birth in the lift :rofl: 

That was definitely a crazy experience. 

But he is wonderful and just an angel. He is sleeping and eating the way he is supposed to. And omg not a bother on him. People could be getting loud and he still keeps sleeping.
 



Attached Files:







2017-10-24 10.22.08.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats! Look at him, he's so precious! &#10084;

How are you feeling?


----------



## Velathria

well i was in hospital now for 4 days and finally got to go home. So glad to be home but pains got a bit worse when i was home. Think i overdid it the first day i was home. 

My Dh is being amazing. Thankfully he is off now for 2 weeks. He got paternity leave so thank god! :D Mostly staying in bed upstairs but now after a week i am moving around the house more. Just can't do stairs too much yet. 

I am kinda sad i wasn't the first to hold and see Timmy but at least he is healthy and alright. That's the main thing. Still feel like something was taken from me. :( 

How long did it take you to recover from the c section? 

Breastfeeding is going well :) he is drinking a lot :D Hormones have been going crazy :D i am crying about everything and i keep getting hot flashes like crazy and yay sex drive is coming back in full force. And ofc we can't have sex :cry:

But at least now i know it was just because i was pregnant that i didn't feel up to it :haha: 

Anyway how is it going with little Eli? Timmy is now 1 week old and i still can't stop looking at him :haha:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey Vela! Eli is a month old now and I'm finally feeling better! My insides still hurt but it's bearable lol. Eli eats like a piglet and is getting close to 9 lbs. He's still having trouble with his reflux, meds are not helping much. I am not getting much sleep. 

Man I used to cry so much those first few weeks! It's not fun, stupid hormones &#128517; 

I understand how you feel. I wasn't able to see Eli until like 7 hours after my c-section. I missed out on the skin to skin I got with Zachy right after he came out. Since I had an emergency c-section and everything happened so fast (not as fast as you though! lol) I feel like I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to my belly. I was pregnant and then bam 30 minutes later he's out! I also hated being cut open... It made me feel so violated.&#128562; How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Velathria

i know what you mean about the whole c-section. I feel like something was taken from me and i can't get it back. It's like i didn't get the closure. It just happened all so fast. 

I hate having to recover from this stupid surgery. I just want to go out and take a walk with little timmy and do stuff in the house. It just sucks with having to take it easy. Is yours as freakily numb as mine? It feels sickening when i get close to the wound. i hear it's going to stay like that and you'll never get the feeling back around that area :( 

wow a month has already passed for you? Time flies.. I can't believe Timmy is a week old already. We have another visit from the Health nurse on tuesday so we'll see if he gained a bit. :) i think he has. His cheeks have gotten a bit more chubbier :haha:

Oh btw how is the nursing going? Timmy is eating so much :D at first he was too tired to eat and i always felt like exploding and now my boobs almost can't keep up with his eating :rofl:


----------



## Dana_Scully

It's numb a couple of inches around my incision. It is really creepy! I was told it could take up to a year for the feeling to come back and that some women never got it back. Some days I'm number than others. 

It's strange I have the feeling my period is gonna come back. I'm breastfeeding and pumping. Little guy eats every hour and a half. I'm so pooped but yet I'm starting to feel used to it. Yesterday he was comfort nursing gor 3 hours! &#128549; Remembering that he won't be little forever and that I'll miss those moments help me get through it. 

I know you're dying to go out lol After a week I was allowed to go sit at the park (it's 2 houses away from our house.) I was pooped from just doing that. After 3 weeks I started taking walks again. I would get really woozy though. Finally this week the wooziness is gone! I guess I'm mostly recovered. &#128522;&#128077;

How is your older son taking all the changes? Mine is not jealous but he finds it hard that we don't spend as much time together. It makes me sad too, but Eli's a "fusslet" and he hates sleeping anywhere but on us. Andddd he's a boob addict. &#128514;


----------



## Dana_Scully

&#128056; Eli's first Halloween! &#128056;
 



Attached Files:







SavedImage_20171031_161453_16-1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Velathria

aw he looks adorable. :) i couldn't get a picture of Timmy in his outfit. he was fast asleep through the whole thing :rofl: 
yeah i heard stuff about the numbness not ever going away. that would suck. the last few days I've been feeling much better but still need to take it easy. i even went for a tiny walk today but now i'm wrecked from it. cant even walk down the stairs anymore. 

Timmy eats a lot too.. especially he overeats and then pukes most of it up again. Elijah seems to be doing pretty well with him. he is just really bad lately with pooing again. he isn't going to the toilet.. its so frustrating and i dont know if it's because of Timmy or just something else. besides that he is quite sad cause he cant do much with me seeing as i'm just not able right now and Timmy is very demanding with breastfeeding. 

and now he is getting sick too (Elijah is) and i keep having to tell him to stay away from Timmy. 

Driving for me is worst i think, i mean passenger seat. It's so painful especially Ireland loves their speedbumps. or coughing and sneezing. always feels like my insides are being bust open.:cry:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Yikes I avoided cars for a good month lol (It helps that we don't have one &#128517;) 

I started spotted tonight, I'm getting period cramps. I'm hoping my period stays away! I mean seriously, I bf every 1:30 hour lol how can it be back??? &#128549;

Hmm maybe your Eli is regressing. It's been known to happen when kids get a new sibling. I'm surprised Zachy isn't. He makes a point of screaming and making a racket when I tell him to be quiet when Eli is sleeping and I'm trying to get stuff done! &#128530; I think he does it mostly on purpose but often he can't control himself.

We all have a cold here. Eli's got a bit of a stuffy nose but so far so good.


----------



## Velathria

yeah we have a car but my DH's mother can't drive by herself because she is only a learner driver and she needs me to sit in the car with her to drive. And omg... it's horrible in passenger seat. 

That is so weird you are having your period.. i never had mine when i bf my elijah. Only when i reduced it to night time Bf. Maybe it's still a bit of Postpartum bleeding? you should ask your doctor. 

Yeah i think he is regressing a bit. Because it all started shortly before Timmy was born. I know what you mean with the screaming and crying when the baby's are asleep. My elijah does the same. He knows he is asleep and still bangs around on his cot and keeps coming in shouting and throwing stuff. And then i have to keep getting mad with him. He keeps saying to me that i'm only angry lately but it's just because he is really pushing his boundaries lately. It's like he is acting up all over again. 

It's very frustrating and the baby blues don't make it any better. Everytime i get angry with him, I burst out in tears. I'd say my Dh is looking forward to my hormones going back to normal. :D 

yeah Timmy's been sneezing a lot and he keeps spitting up a lot. DId your Eli do the same when he had acid reflux? 

He gets really fussy before he gets it all out. My sister and her Boyfriend are coming for a visit next week and they want to do all these sightseeings and i am not able. If i would've known i was going to have a csection i would've told them to come later. 

Anyhoo besides that Timmy just gained all his weight back and then some :) so at least he is eating really well :D


----------



## Dana_Scully

Eli is officially 10lbs at 5 weeks! Not bad for a late preemie lol

Take it easy on the outings or if you really want to go make sure you sit often and drink a lot of water. 

Zachy has been really grumpy these past few days, lots of tantrums and screaming. It's so irritating especially when it wakes up the baby. &#128542; 

I have a massive man cold now, everything hurts. I really hope Eli doesn't get it. Our milk is supposed to protect them.

I read that lots of sneezing is normal. It's their body's way of making sure the nose can breathe since they can't breath out of their mouths until they're 3 months old I think. When Eli has reflux, he arches his back and head backwards and he makes faces. He spits up a lot too. His doctor is gonna try another medication since the one we have isn't helping much with his pain.


----------



## Velathria

oh man that sounds like my Timmy now. he has been spitting up a lot and he just cries out suddenly and arches back and seems like he is really uncomfortable. Have to wait now until monday to see our doctor. thought it was something i ate first. hate that he is feeling so bad. i have been feeling much better the last few days. was able to walk a bit further now. so real glad to get out of the house. yeah Elijah has been having bad tantrums but he is getting better. getting more used to having Timmy around. wow cant believe Eli is 10 pounds already!! Time flies. Timmy was 6lbs12oz last time we weighed. that was a week ago. gonna go for weighing soon again. :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I bet Eli is at least 11lbs now lol A Facebook memory popped up yesterday from 5 years ago. It said that at 7 weeks Zachy was 13lbs! He was born full term though.

I still can't believe their birthdays are 5 days apart! &#128517; This is gonna kill our budget! &#128514; The worse is that we had planned to start trying in January so they wouldn't be born in the same month. I still can't wrap my head around it. Yesterday I wrote October as Eli's birth month in his baby book. *face palm* lol


----------

